# Help getting a ton of bark on brisket



## coltsdad3773 (Aug 3, 2016)

I see pictures of people's brisket that has a ton of bark on a brisket and I cant seem to get a whole lot of bark can any one help me , I use a water pan and I usally smoke my briskets at 225 until there done


----------



## pwillie (Aug 3, 2016)

There is no big secret to getting a bark on a brisket.  When you prep your brisket for the smoker Are you coating your meat with a binder of some sort?  You can use oil, or plain mustard.  Just a thin coat will do.  Then of course, you will apply a coating of your favorite rub.  Some folks will apply a second coating of rub just before you pull it for the wrap and I have also seen others apply rub after the wrap.  I suppose that I should also mention that you should leave at least a quarter inch, up to half inch of fat on the brisket you prep it for the cook to protect it from burning.  The fat should render during the smoke and help form a bark.  Fat side up or fat side down, your choice.  I do fat side up.  I smoke at 235-275 but if you are doing it at 225 that shouldn't make a big difference in bark.  I assume that you are smoking it until it reaches 195-200. When moving it around on the smoker, I am always careful not to damage the bark.


----------



## coltsdad3773 (Aug 3, 2016)

Yes I smoke it until it's around 190-195 , how long do yall let y'all's brisket rest ?


----------



## coltsdad3773 (Aug 3, 2016)

By the way thank you for the tips


----------



## pwillie (Aug 3, 2016)

I always let it rest at least 2 hours and sometimes longer.  I wrap it well and put it in an ice chest and cover it with a towel or two.  I never get in a hurray.  I don't usually inject my brisket.


----------



## coltsdad3773 (Aug 3, 2016)

Thank ya


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 3, 2016)

Bark is the surface of the meat drying and proteins and sugars browning. It's a function of Heat and Time. Low heat with moisture, it takes a long time. High heat, 300+, the bark forms faster. You want more Bark, lose the water pan as there will be more surface drying and faster browning. On the whole " How long to Rest? " question... You will hear minutes to Hours, Why? Any meat that is " Done " to your liking, good color, great Bark, perfect tenderness, etc., only needs a 15 to 30 minute rest to cool, relax the meat and absorb juices. If the meat is Done, family and/or guests are ready to eat, there is absolutely no reason or gain to be had resting longer. In fact, meat wrapped in foil  and especially in a Cooler, traps Steam and holds Heat. As the meat sits in a cooler the Bark you spent 10+ hours getting just right, softens and the trapped heat continues to Cook that perfectly tender Done Brisket. The currently Sliceable Brisket gets overcooked and starts to fall apart or can even get Mushy. Done is Done! Do you wrap Over Easy Eggs in foil and stick them in a cooler for an hour? Do you cooler rest a Fried Chicken for an hour or two?  How about a perfect Med/Rare Steak and Lobster Tail? Do they get Better or More Done resting an hour? Same here, if your Brisket is properly " Done ", has great Bark, optimum Tenderness, Side Dishes are hot and you are ready to eat...There is no reason Rest longer than 15-30 minutes...JJ


----------



## pwillie (Aug 3, 2016)

I should also ad that I usually wrap in paper and only use foil when I am trying to rush the cook along.


----------

